# Cute dog pic!



## queen koopa (Mar 28, 2020)

Read your post about wanting your bro to paint! This is lil dog. She is maybe 9 yrs old, 6 pounds! Haha


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 28, 2020)

My dog eats and poops your dogs weight in a day! ? that is just My Newfie Jackson! 165,105, and 57 I had to upgrade the struts on my car so it wouldn’t sag!


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 28, 2020)

HAHAH so true.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Suki is 4 years old and 3.3 pounds


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 28, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is 4 years old and 3.3 pounds


Omg I love her


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Omg I love her


She's the best girl


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 28, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My dog eats and poops your dogs weight in a day! ? that is just My Newfie Jackson! 165,105, and 57 I had to upgrade the struts on my car so it wouldn’t sag!


Awesome dogs...This is Roscoe...the doggie burrito


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 28, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> View attachment 289105
> Read your post about wanting your bro to paint! This is lil dog. She is maybe 9 yrs old, 6 pounds! Haha




Hahaha...My cat is 33 lbs...Simon...


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 28, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Hahaha...My cat is 33 lbs...Simon...
> View attachment 289113


33 Ibs! Wow! ? looks comfy


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2020)

Seven. He's in costume in the pic:


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 28, 2020)

Tom said:


> Seven. He's in costume in the pic:
> View attachment 289117


Ah!
I have one similar....


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Ah!
> I have one similar....


That's awesome!


----------



## Srmcclure (Mar 28, 2020)

Miss Dixie and bratty Ninny lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 29, 2020)

My first two boys. Sunlight is King, they fight the kitties for it.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 29, 2020)

Already shared a picture of this boy, but you couldn’t really see his eyes. Think small Great Dane size wise. 
One of the smartest easily trained dogs I have ever owned.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 29, 2020)

Beautiful and easy to work, but probably the biggest challenge I have ever had. Absolutely terrified of men, he is ok with hubby but still won’t be “friends” with our son.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 29, 2020)

Our last baby and our only “pure” bred. He’s still in ‘training’. 6months old.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 29, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Hahaha...My cat is 33 lbs...Simon...
> View attachment 289113


Looks like Simon is a Maine Coon?
I think Sammy is a Maine Coon mix, but he doesn't weigh nearly that much. He has a shady past...I think his daddy was a traveling salesman.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 29, 2020)

This is Champ, he thinks he can talk


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 29, 2020)

My Cinder;-)


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 29, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Looks like Simon is a Maine Coon?
> I think Sammy is a Maine Coon mix, but he doesn't weigh nearly that much. He has a shady past...I think his daddy was a traveling salesman.
> 
> View attachment 289133
> ...


Simon is Main Coon and Norwegian Forest Cat...He's 2'5" long and can stand on the floor and reach the kitchen counter with his paws...he's bigger than my friend's 12 yr old beagle...Smokey is 12 yr old adopted from the pound last September...Simon is 6 yrs and came to me last October...Simon has stolen a slice of bread from the birds and will eat it all...he also likes lasagna




...


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 29, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Our last baby and our only “pure” bred. He’s still in ‘training’. 6months old.


Whats the breed?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2020)

This is about the cutest dog picture I have in my album. When Misty was younger I took a lot of pictures of her. It got so bad that she'd close her eyes when she saw the camera pointing at her (the flash):








"Duh. . . Whaja say maw?"


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 29, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> This is about the cutest dog picture I have in my album. When Misty was younger I took a lot of pictures of her. It got so bad that she'd close her eyes when she saw the camera pointing at her (the flash):
> 
> View attachment 289178
> 
> ...


So photogenic!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 29, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> So photogenic!





queen koopa said:


> So photogenic!


That's funny Y...I have done the same thing to both cats...they hear that little ping noise as the camera turns on, and they automatically close their eyes...especially Smokey...I have to take 50 shots to get 1 with open eyes...hahaha


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 29, 2020)

My Norwegian Forest cat ? She 14.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> My Norwegian Forest cat ? She 14.
> View attachment 289189
> View attachment 289190


Oh my. . . What a beautiful cat! I have a special fondness for the tiger striped ones. I now have two, but they're both short hairs. Here's Spencer (Tony the newest one isn't in my album yet):


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 29, 2020)

Queen koopa: he’s a pit bull.


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This is Champ, he thinks he can talk


He's talking to me right now! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 30, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> My Norwegian Forest cat ? She 14.
> View attachment 289189
> View attachment 289190


Looks sweet as heck...pretty face...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 30, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Our last baby and our only “pure” bred. He’s still in ‘training’. 6months old.


Such a pit! they are cuddlers until the day they die....what's his name?


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 30, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This is Champ, he thinks he can talk
> View attachment 289138


HAHAH mine does something similar! Hope I can get a vid of it


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 30, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> HAHAH mine does something similar! Hope I can get a vid of it


He's literally the most vocal dog I've ever encountered. He doesn't shut up. He has what I call a gremlin voice he does too.


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 30, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's literally the most vocal dog I've ever encountered. He doesn't shut up. He has what I call a gremlin voice he does too.


Well then I’ll just wait for the video of it ??


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 30, 2020)

Maggie: my pit baby is Xavier. My black and white sunshine lovers are BAMF and Rebel. My white monster is Karrde. My chicken under the chair hider is Saint.


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 30, 2020)

Lil Dog allowing us to use her as a size reference for last seasons squash.


----------



## Catiandria (Apr 9, 2020)

At the local dog park pre lockdown with my 1 year old Dobbie


----------

